# Posting for my cousin - house, ten acres and more



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I generally don't post for other people, but I have been to this place, it is gorgeous. It is NOT cheap by any means but all the infrastructure is there. Lake, barn, house, septic, well, pastures, great fencing, just a very nice place.

It is now priced below appraised market value because, to be honest, my cousin is just tired of having to deal with traveling back and forth from Huntsville to GA. to take care of the place. The home is beautiful and updated with modern appliances, the barn is to die for and the lake is wonderful. 

Here is a link to the pictures and the contact information. If you cannot access it, please let me know.

http://www.horseclicks.com/below-ap...acres/properties/597569#.UwKeZpTE7H8.facebook


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

Very nice sidepasser. Shouldn't be too hard to unload a property like that.

Wylie


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I am hoping she can find a buyer soon as it is a long drive to go down and take care of it regularly.


----------

